# Any Interest in a Pure AOSP ROM?



## mikejs78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there any interest in a pure AOSP Gingerbread ROM using 2nd Init? I'm looking to start trying my hand at ROM developing and this may be a good starting spot (unless someone has done this already). I make no promises, but I wanted to see if there was any interest before I put work into it.


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

The more options the better, IMO. The DroidX has been starved for ROMs for a year now, so the past month has been like a feast. Here's one vote for a pure AOSP option.


----------



## Wmedina1991 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would love something like Pete Alfonso's GPA ROMS


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes would love a pure AOSP ROM. Pete Alfonso ROM for the X would be sweet!!


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes please!


----------



## Guvery (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd love some AOSP goodness of our beloved DX!


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

Somebody needs to get Myn to come do a "Warm Gingerbread" for us


----------



## DroidModderX (Jun 9, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=793471 "Myn's Warm 2.2" i used his stuff when I had an HTC touch running Windows mobile 6.5 and I had to boot into android via "Haret.exe"


----------

